# ILF limb adjustment



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

put string on that bow and its plenty tight-=the limb bolts are there to adjust tiller and nominally change the weight (which I use purely for tuning)

BTW Hoyt master engineer and recurve Guru George Tekmitchov recommends shooting the limbs and the lighter bolt settings while on compounds we always advocate shooting the bow cranked down (which is why my FITA compounds are 50-60 not 60-70 but If I want 42 pound recurve holding weight I buy hoyt limbs at 42 (which are 40 at light settings, 42 at my longer than 28" draw) rather than 40's (which will reach 42 cranked down hard)


----------



## MoonDragn (Jun 19, 2006)

Ahh so it is ok if it fits losely on there? With the string on there it is pretty tight but I'm just wondering what happens at the moment of release will the bow just fall apart. One side of the riser, the ILF plate on the riser has a groove in the contact plate, where the ball of the limbs pressure fits to it. It results in it being looser than the other side.


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

MoonDragn said:


> Ahh so it is ok if it fits losely on there? With the string on there it is pretty tight but I'm just wondering what happens at the moment of release will the bow just fall apart. One side of the riser, the ILF plate on the riser has a groove in the contact plate, where the ball of the limbs pressure fits to it. It results in it being looser than the other side.


If the limbs are *properly* installed, they will not pop out from the bow on release. "Properly installed" means with the dovetail properly slotted and locked. If you turn the limb over, you will notice that there is a spring-loaded button on the dovetail limb-fitting. You should hear a mechanical "click" when the limbs properly seat. The dovetail and the string tension will keep the limbs from springing out of the riser. The only point of "looseness" will be at the limb bolts, which the limb fittings can slide up and down (a little). The limbs should not be too easy to pull out of the riser, if they are, then they are probably not seated properly.

You should visually inspect your set up to make sure the limbs are properly seated. If they aren't, you shouldn't be able to string the bow--it most likely will fall apart (and injure you). After the bow is strung, pull the string back 2-3 inches and release, if you hear any rattling or unexpected noises, then check your set up, take it down, adjust it, and restring.

PC-


----------



## MoonDragn (Jun 19, 2006)

They are properly seated. The reason it pops out is cause the riser I brought 2nd hand (apparently KRFOSS's, he didn't treat this thing very well) has a groove from the indention to the outside. It causes the thing to slip out easily.

The thing does have a little vibration, but nothing too serious. It is not as smooth as my black widow but it does shoot ok. I was testing it out and it groups my arrows around 3 inches shooting my normal release without a sight anchored at my mouth. This is using just the carbon arrows I already have without any kind of tuning. 

Is there any way to get a new dovetail plate to replace the damaged one in there?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

after you string the bow you should "Set" the limbs by bending them backwards (ie opposite the way they go when you draw to shoot) a bit so on your first shot they don't smack into the limb pockets. I would suggest you find an experienced recurve archer in your area or better yet an NAA coach who can demonstrate some of this stuff


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

MoonDragn said:


> They are properly seated. The reason it pops out is cause the riser I brought 2nd hand (apparently KRFOSS's, he didn't treat this thing very well) has a groove from the indention to the outside. It causes the thing to slip out easily.
> 
> The thing does have a little vibration, but nothing too serious. It is not as smooth as my black widow but it does shoot ok. I was testing it out and it groups my arrows around 3 inches shooting my normal release without a sight anchored at my mouth. This is using just the carbon arrows I already have without any kind of tuning.
> 
> Is there any way to get a new dovetail plate to replace the damaged one in there?


Depending on the dowel in the limb pocket, you may have to rotate the dowel to get a more positive lock. The floor of the dowel's doveltail "pocket" (for lack of a better term) should be close to parallel with the floor of the limb pocket's machined dovetail channel. The dowel should also not be able to freely rotate either.

As long as there is a mechanical lock-off when the riser seats, you are fine. If there is no mechanical lock-off, then there is a misadjustment which should be addressed.

PC-


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Pictures*



MoonDragn said:


> I finally got the limbs for my new bow. I noticed the ILF limb system just snaps in, but there is still some play near the end of the limbs. If I unscrew the bolt on the riser, it seems to tighten the limbs against the riser. Is that the way it should work? Normal logic always dictates a tightening of the screw to fit the limbs. Is this something that is unique to the ILF system?


Perhaps you can post some pictures.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------

